# Books on Worship



## AV1611 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am looking for good books on worship covering theses issues:

Regulative Principle of Worship
Musical Instruments (pro-acapella)
Psalmody (pro-EP)
Christmas (anti) - I am aware of Brian Schwertley's book on this but can't find it in hard copy.

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 15, 2007)

If you pick up the 2006 and subscribe to the 2007 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal, there is a 60 year survey of regulative principle literature that is a huge resource for locating titles common and less so on both the RPW and many of the side issues related. The material spread across the two issues makes a good size book. There are now quite a number of works on the topic generally. Right now I would commend two by PB members, Douglas Comin's _From Genesis to Revelation: A Vindication of the Regulative Principle as the Unifying Standard of Corporate Worship in both the Old and New Testaments, Proved by a Survey of the Canonical Scriptures_ and Daniel Ritchie's _The Regulative Principle of Worship: Explained and Applied._
.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 15, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> I am looking for good books on worship covering theses issues:
> 
> Regulative Principle of Worship
> Musical Instruments (pro-acapella)
> ...



These lists are not comprehensive, but they may be helpful.

On the RPW and psalmody, I would recommend reading this thread and this.

Biblical Worship
William Ames, _A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies in God’s Worship_
Daniel Ritchie, _The Regulative Principle of Worship_
Archibald Hall, _Gospel Worship_
Jeremiah Burroughs, _Gospel Worship_
Frank Smith and David Lachman, _Worship in the Presence of God_
Alexander Blaikie, _Catechism on Praise_
William Young, _The Puritan Regulative Principle of Worship_
G.I. Williamson, _The Regulative Principle of Worship_
Brian Schwertley, _Are Liturgies Authorized by Scripture?_
Malcolm Watts and David Silversides, _The Worship of God_
Douglas Comin, _Worship: From Genesis to Revelation_
Carl Bogue, _The Scriptural Law of Worship_

Psalmody
Michael Bushell, _The Songs of Zion_
John McNaugher, _The Psalms in Worship_
_The True Psalmody_
Thomas Ford, _Singing of Psalms: The Duty of Christians Under the New Testament_
John Keddie, _Sing the Lord’s Songs: Biblical Psalms in Worship_
Ted Postma, _Psalmody Through the Ages_
Frederick Leahy, _Psalms, Hymns, and Spritual Songs_
Brian Schwertley, _A Brief Examination of Exclusive Psalmody_
James Dick, _Hymns and Hymnbooks_
G.I. Williamson, _The Singing of Psalms in the Worship of God_
Malcolm Watts and David Silversides, _The Worship of God_

Regarding musical instruments, I would recommend:

John Price, _Old Light on New Worship_
John L. Girardeau, _Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of the Church_ 
Robert Nevin, _Instrumental Music in the Christian Worship_
James Begg, _Anarchy in Worship_
Brian Schwertley, _Musical Instruments in the Public Worship of God_ 

Regarding Christmas and other holy days which the Lord has not commanded us to observe, I would recommend reading this:

Brian Schwertley, _The Regulative Principle and Christmas_
Andrew Webb, _Why do Presbyterians Observe Holy Days?_
Samuel Miller, _Presbyterians Do Not Observe Holy-Days_
Kevin Reed, _Christmas: An Historical Survey_


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 15, 2007)

In addition to those mentioned, two others:


Worship in the melting pot. Peter Masters, Wakeman

Strong defence of RPW and the reformation principles of worship contra Rome.

The Worship of God (Reformed Concepts of Biblical Worship) Contributors Johnson, Godfrey, Pipa, Smith, Schwertley, SHaw, Blair., Mentor.

Treats RPW, Calvin and worship, History of WOrship in Presbyterian churches, Psalms and contemporary worship, Reformed Liturgy, EP, Contra EP, and more.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2007)

John McNaugher's _Psalms in Worship_ is available at CPRC.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 17, 2007)

The Whole Manner of Worship: the Sufficiency of Scripture and Worship in Belgic Confession Article 7.


----------



## Casey (Dec 17, 2007)

It's more popularly written, but I'd recommend: With Reverence and Awe, by D. G. Hart & John R. Muether


----------



## Bygracealone (Dec 18, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> It's more popularly written, but I'd recommend: With Reverence and Awe, by D. G. Hart & John R. Muether



I like this book; it's an easy read and a good resource for the Church today. My only complaint about Hart's view of worship is that he seems to merge the elements of prayer and song together. I think he believes that just as we can pray uninspired prayers we can sing uninspired song. At least that's what I remember him saying at the Westminster conference a couple years back when he was asked how it was he could have such a strong position on the RPW, but not hold to EP...


----------



## Casey (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't recall them in any way "merging" the elements of song and prayer. Do you have a reference? Of course song and prayer are similar, but admitting that doesn't mean one has "merged" them. This would seem to be the complaint of anyone holding to EP when reading a book on Reformed worship that doesn't advocate EP, no?


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 18, 2007)

A number of gems have been mentioned already. What I recommend above all others is the volume Give Praise to God which was written in honor of Boice. it is magnificent!

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - $5 Shipping - Give Praise to God: A Vision for Reforming Worship


----------



## Bygracealone (Dec 19, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> I don't recall them in any way "merging" the elements of song and prayer. Do you have a reference? Of course song and prayer are similar, but admitting that doesn't mean one has "merged" them. This would seem to be the complaint of anyone holding to EP when reading a book on Reformed worship that doesn't advocate EP, no?



My reference is the Westminster Conference I mentioned. I didn't say the book advocated this position, I simply said that I think Hart does. It was the way he answered a question about EP during Q&A time that I attended. I didn't record it, so I can't provide you with a hard and fast source. For that reason, I probably shouldn't have even made the comment. Perhaps somebody who knows more about Hart can provide further information. By the way, I wouldn't have made the comment at all if I thought Hart simply views the two elements as similar. The reason I mentioned the comment at all had to do with the original question. AV1611 was asking for resources that dealt with the following:

Regulative Principle of Worship
Musical Instruments (pro-acapella)
Psalmody (pro-EP)
Christmas (anti) - I am aware of Brian Schwertley's book on this but can't find it in hard copy.

So, I thought I would mention what I did so that he would know Hart does not hold to EP acapella....

As for your question, I wouldn't say it's the complaint of anyone holding to EP when reading a book on Reformed worship. I find that most of the debate centers around defining the RPW and applying it to each of the elements of worship. So, I can read a book like "Reverence and Awe" and agree with it in large part because I will likely only disagree on the application of the RPW to song in worship...

All that said, I still recommend Hart's book. I would also recommend Horton's "A Better Way" with the same qualification noted above. I even appreciated quite a bit of what Hart wrote in "Recovering Mother Kirk."


----------



## Gesetveemet (Dec 19, 2007)

bygracealone said:


> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > It's more popularly written, but I'd recommend: With Reverence and Awe, by D. G. Hart & John R. Muether
> ...




Pastor Bradley

I know little about Presbyterianism but here are some quotes from “Leading in Prayer,
A Workbook for Worship” by Hughes Oliphant Old perhaps this is what was meant by prayer and song merge in worship.



> The first consideration in the choice of a psalm is how fitting the psalm is for the prayer of the congregation.
> 
> A second way of working metrical psalmody into the service is to use it in that part of the service that directs our attention to prayers of supplication
> 
> ...




Respectfully, William 



.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 19, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> I am looking for good books on worship covering theses issues:
> 
> Regulative Principle of Worship
> Musical Instruments (pro-acapella)
> ...



Dear AV, don't you want to read any from another perspective, at least so you're aware of other perspectives?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for good books on worship covering theses issues:
> ...



As an Anglican, I suspect he has done that.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 19, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> As an Anglican, I suspect he has done that.



So you think Anglicans are voracious readers ... interesting.


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 20, 2007)

Smells, Bells....... and Books ;-)


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Dec 20, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> Smells, Bells....... and Books ;-)



Smells and bells have never been a part of the Anglican tradition according to its confessions. They are a 19th century illicit addition ... but books are integral to it, just read the ordinal.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 24, 2007)

JohnOwen007 said:


> ReformationArt said:
> 
> 
> > Smells, Bells....... and Books ;-)
> ...



In fairness, Presbyterians are not against prayer books as such, provided that they are not imposed or may never be added to.


----------



## PresReformed (Dec 25, 2007)

Richard,

I have several books available on worship at Puritan Reprints. James Begg, Girardeau, John Cotton, John Gill, and David Calderwood.


----------



## AV1611 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks all!



JonathanHunt said:


> Peter Masters



I have this already. He makes some good points but still a little weak in my opinion.



JonathanHunt said:


> Worship of God by Cliff et al



I have this already. Very good!!



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> John McNaugher's _Psalms in Worship_



I already have this and it is fantastic! 



StaunchPresbyterian said:


> It's more popularly written, but I'd recommend: With Reverence and Awe, by D. G. Hart & John R. Muether



I will have a gander for it thanks.



ReformationArt said:


> A number of gems have been mentioned already. What I recommend above all others is the volume Give Praise to God which was written in honor of Boice. it is magnificent!



I will have a gander. 



PresReformed said:


> Richard,
> 
> I have several books available on worship at Puritan Reprints. James Begg, Girardeau, John Cotton, John Gill, and David Calderwood.



Thanks mate will take a look.


----------

